# Seedling Progress



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 11, 2016)

I got a flask of Paphiopedilum Doll's Kobold from Windy Hill Gardens in Semptember 2014.

I planted the whole thing as a pluck using the seedling grade orchiata mix from repotme.
I had this pot by south window with sheer curtain drawn a little over one year. 
They grew steadily, then separated out this winter because of overcrowding. 

I was being as gentle as possible, but many of them were impossible to separate out and I planted those together as a pluck again.
Smaller ones in the same mix, and larger ones in the coconut husk chips and lava rock & hydroton ball mix. 

I didn't break any roots but repotting really set them back for a while.
They have been growing happily again now.

Second photo shows one plant with a new fan, which I just found out while watering and I am so excited!!! 
These are about 4-7 inch leaf span now. 
I think the largest ones might bloom in the next one year or so.

I'm happy with these because I am terrible with charlesworthii and its hybrids.
Henryanum seedlings from OZ seem to be exploding now, too. 

Mortality rate of this flask : 0


----------



## suzyquec (Sep 11, 2016)

Very nice-happy and healthy.


----------



## troy (Sep 11, 2016)

Excellent growing!!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2016)

Looking good. I found the warm weather and not drowning plays to be beneficial to Paphs this Summer.


----------



## abax (Sep 11, 2016)

WOOHOO!!! Lookin' good.


----------

